# What I've learned



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Just exploring an old back up drive and found this, dated 204



As I Mature I've learned that you cannot make 
someone love you. All you can do is 
stalk them and hope they panic and give in. 

I've learned that no matter how much I care, 
some people are just assholes. 

I've learned that it takes years 
to build up trust, and it only takes 
suspicion, not proof, to destroy it. 

I've learned that you can get by 
on charm for about fifteen minutes. 
After that, you'd better have a big willy 
or huge boobs. 

I've learned that you shouldn't 
compare yourself to others - they are 
more screwed up than you think. 

I've learned that you can keep vomiting 
long after you think you're finished. 

I've learned that we are responsible 
for what we do, unless we are celebrities. 

I've learned that regardless of 
how hot and steamy a relationship is at 
first, the passion fades, and there had better 
be a lot of money to take its place! 

I've learned that 99% of the time when 
something isn't working in your house, one 
of your kids did it 

I've learned that the people you care most 
about in life are taken from you too soon 
and all the less important ones just never go away. 



****! Life is sometimes just too tough.*


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Are you getting depressed Kev.

cabby


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

cabby said:


> Are you getting depressed Kev.
> 
> cabby


Probably, because there are too many Referendum and Brexit based threads, :frown2:

which is a point of view that many of us have a very large degree of sympathy with...... 

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> Are you getting depressed Kev.
> 
> cabby


Yes, just a tad Phil, but I'll get over it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Penquin said:


> Probably, because there are too many Referendum and Brexit based threads, :frown2:
> 
> which is a point of view that many of us have a very large degree of sympathy with......
> 
> Dave


Knowing I'm not alone in that feeling does help though, I was starting to feel a bit isolated, but lets not let it spoil yet another thread eh.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Cheer up Kev. I think we have all been a bit up and down over the past couple of weeks. We are all still pals on here really.

Anyway you should think yourself lucky thats all you found on that old hard drive. You should see some of the stuff I find on old hard drives that im asked to either recover, destroy or remove.









Ill send you some if you like.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's far from all I found, I was single back then, Pre Liz,   I only had a look as I wanted to use the caddy it was in, I have another 250gb one, (cost a bloody fortune back then) which is full of music.


However a plus point is some of the later stuff on it was photos of holidays which I thought were lost when my puter went awry and we had to start from scratch, I'm just sticking them onto Dropbox then my Google drive.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I wish I had the time to check through a couple 500GB HD for what is on them, they are now hooked up to the latest comp, but they are from previous PC's and this is an Apple.But now have VMware Fusion on it,keeping to Win 7 though.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> I wish I had the time to check through a couple 500GB HD for what is on them, they are now hooked up to the latest comp, but they are from previous PC's and this is an Apple.But now have VMware Fusion on it,keeping to Win 7 though.
> 
> cabby


Make time Phil, you saved it all for a reason, I'm still wandering through all the Hols Liz and I have had since we met, Loads of Stuff when we had the Laika, and we were working then


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> *It's far from all I found, I was single back then, Pre Liz*,   I only had a look as I wanted to use the caddy it was in, I have another 250gb one, (cost a bloody fortune back then) which is full of music.
> 
> However a plus point is some of the later stuff on it was photos of holidays which I thought were lost when my puter went awry and we had to start from scratch, I'm just sticking them onto Dropbox then my Google drive.


Blimey Kev. I didnt have time for such things when I was single.  Mwahahahaaa. I thought it was just married blokes who pursued such things. Happy Days.


----------

